
What California’s New Privacy Law Means for You - OrgNet
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/z3bvyx/what-californias-ccpa-new-privacy-law-means-for-you
======
JohnFen
I hope that what it means for me is that my state will adopt similar, or even
stronger, laws. (What I really want is to outlaw the collection of data about
me and my machines without my informed consent, which the CCPA does not do.)

~~~
OrgNet
it will take a long time before data collection becomes opt-in... we need to
get the democrat president candidates to present their stance on this issue.

------
OrgNet
I wish that CCPA would require companies to have the same url for opting out
of data collection (ie: ms.com/nodatacollection, ggl.com/nodatacollection,
etc...)

